# Italy,  Florence Pisa and Siena



## jagmanx (Feb 11, 2018)

We plan Italy for much of the summer.

So 1 question for 3 locations.
Locations being Florence Pisa and Siena.

Question being Good places to stay in each for 2 or 3 nights.
Happy to pay important considerations being
1 Ease of access to the relevant City
2 Secure
3 Basic services

Thanks
PS I am aware of other web-sites that provide good information so really looking for info only if you have stsyed
Or indeed you looked to stay but decided to move on

Thanks in advance

Or should I say "Grazie molto !"


----------



## iampatman (Feb 11, 2018)

We stayed in Florence at 43.752361 11.244948. Secure barriered parking in mixed car park with all facilities. €15/24hrs, No11 bus from outside the car park takes you to the centre of Florence. Can’t help with Pisa or Sienna.

Pat


----------



## jagmanx (Feb 11, 2018)

*Thanks Pat*

Perfecto !


----------



## rugbyken (Feb 11, 2018)

both pisa and sienna have sostas basically park & ride typically about €15 when we were there three years ago includes electric on secure hard standing and as many bus rides into the city as you wish ,


----------



## jagmanx (Feb 11, 2018)

*Thanks*



rugbyken said:


> both pisa and sienna have sostas basically park & ride typically about €15 when we were there three years ago includes electric on secure hard standing and as many bus rides into the city as you wish ,



Yes I have found them but nice to get more info/confirmation

So Thank you


----------



## Roger Haworth (Feb 11, 2018)

There is an Aire at Siena at N43.31618 E11.31650. Cost 20 euros for 24 hours when I stayed there in 2014 but it is in easy walking distance of the City Centre.


----------



## jagmanx (Feb 12, 2018)

*Thanks Roger*



Roger Haworth said:


> There is an Aire at Siena at N43.31618 E11.31650. Cost 20 euros for 24 hours when I stayed there in 2014 but it is in easy walking distance of the City Centre.



PS I have noted all your Italian stopovers from your Blog.
We are aiming for Sicily.
Your blog shows it in a good light !

We are not great City people but.
Leaning Tower and Florence with all their connections to Leonardo and Galileo Galilei and more are a must


----------



## Clunegapyears (Feb 12, 2018)

Pisa has a campsite which is walking distance to the city. There’s not much to do in Pisa so you would not need to be there very long. In the summer, you will need to pre-book your leaning tower ticket. I seem to remember they had a lot of shade covers over the top of each pitch.   We had no problem with a 7.7 metre van.  And the walk was not pretty as there was a big underpass. Cant remember the quality of the washrooms. 

 We loved Sicily. And spent nearly 3 months there. As we were out of season we mostly wilded. Campsites are a mixed bag.  Aires are few and far between. And some had been switched off. Some have been taken over by gypsies. The driving is off the scale even for Italy. We find driving anywhere else in Europe is easy by comparison. But it is an amazingly beautiful and interesting place.


----------



## jagmanx (Feb 12, 2018)

*Thanks very much*

VG info especially re "The Tower".

Depending on where we stay before (ie how far) we might just have one night in Pisa
Arrive midday... Do a bit
Stay overnight Do a bit more next morning..
Then on towards Florence maybe 2 or even 3 nights 
Or spend 1 night outside on the way to Siena.

Then southwards to Sicily to meet with "Inspector Montalbano"
Probably just over a week on the Island

I know it is a long way but my overall summer journey has been sketched out at 7000miles (UK to UK) 2500 in Italy   with about 500 on Sicily if we do a full circuit.
Just less that our big trip in 2016 to Norway Finland and Sweden and "Euroland" (7500 miles)
We have maybe 10 to 14 days more time for this trip.
We had stretches of poor or slow roads in Scandinavia.. I guess there will be more on this trip
If we get short of Time we can cut out some of the other countries we plan on the way home.


----------



## jagmanx (Feb 12, 2018)

*Thanks to all for the replies so far !*

Any more welcome.
We plan to go as far south as Sicily !


----------



## Clunegapyears (Feb 13, 2018)

You are definitely not giving yourself enough time for Italy. We went for one month, and stayed for six. Nearly 3 months of that was in Sicily.  There is so much to see and enjoy as well as taking time to relax. Italy has the best of the Greek and Roman. And wonderful art, sculpture and architecture.


----------



## jagmanx (Feb 13, 2018)

*Thanks*

Thus I may replan 
to something like this
1 week  Calais to Northern Italy
14 or 15 weeks Driving to and on Sicily and North again
1 week back to UK

Can do the other  (Switzerland Slovenia etc) bits in 2019 (I hope)

We will certainly drive through France to Italy as I indicate above as soon as we can in May 
Then see how it goes !


----------

